# Fly Ribbon!



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanna stay healthy in SHTF...Your at home attempting to eat...its hot...windows...doors open...flies everywhere...on dying man down street...on dead man up the street...on many piles of feces everywhere since there isn't much running water?...Face it a fly in these conditions will kill you dead! You need fly ribbons! They work forever...dont stink...don't run out and will last up to a year each! (At 10 cents each you can buy years worth and not hurt the billfold!) It's a secret of the South in Poorer times but fact is they work and they work well! Keep your screens in good repair and what comes in with you as you open the door gets taken care of!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Never considered fly ribbon. Thank you sir.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They make a product called sticky trap for fruit trees, same idea and you can roll your own if needed for in house.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll stick to my .22, thank you. :vs_smirk:


----------

